# More grouse



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Finally some grouse success! I went with a couple of my brothers in southern utah county and my brother's dog made all the difference in the world. Also we noticed that many people say they see grouse when they go elk hunting so we decided to go to a place that is known to have elk and it worked. In total we saw six birds (2 blues, 4 ruffs) and of those we shot 2 ruffs and one blue. The birds seemed to be concentrated on a single ridge and couldn't be found anywhere else.
This is the ridge they where on, we found them on top in the really thick growth. 
[attachment=2:3rnyvebi]Photo0046.jpg[/attachment:3rnyvebi]
Also they birds always seem to be in the same type of habitat, what are these bushes?
[attachment=1:3rnyvebi]Photo0048.jpg[/attachment:3rnyvebi]
I forgot to take some pictures of the birds until after I cleaned them. Here are my quests waiting for dinner.
[attachment=0:3rnyvebi]Photo0050.jpg[/attachment:3rnyvebi]


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Hard to tell for sure from pic, but your bushes might be choke cherry...
Nice looking grouse in the pot!


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Thanks! The picture isn't the best but thats the best my phone can do. I ask becuase everytime we find ruffs and sometimes blues they are in these bushes.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The bushes could be rose hips.


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

I think it is Alder Buckthorn.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I find most of my grouse in those bushes as well.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I find most of my grouse in my sights... 

but actually I find them on old logging roads in a mix of quakies and pines..


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

:shock: Hey stimmie !
That is where I find my pine hens to !....... why dont you give me the coordinates and I will see if it's the same place


----------



## ddhunter (Jul 17, 2011)

I checked the crop of the birds I shot this morning and I would say there is a good reason that you find all your birds in those bushes. The berry that grows on them is the only thing in the crops of the birds, not even any other seeds.


----------

